# Half A Million Posts !!



## Henderson (Mar 13, 2006)

I noticed that the Total Posts counter is creeping toward the half-million mark. 

It seems likely that sometime Tuesday evening it will surpass *500,000!!* :supcool: 

That's a lot of yappin'! 

Congrats to everyone for making MT a success.artyon: 


Frank


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 13, 2006)

I suggest a free MT t-shirt to the MT-er that hits the mark. 

What say ye Bob?


----------



## splazzatch (Mar 13, 2006)

I agree we should have a free t-shirt to whoever hits that post..


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 13, 2006)

Yea a free shirt or a vacation package to the Bahama's would be ok too!!!!
Terry


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 13, 2006)

heh, if we can figure out who the 500,000 poster is, I'll do something nice for them.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 13, 2006)

an impressive milestone!!!


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 13, 2006)

The 500,000th poster gets one swat for each post... like birthday spankings, only 500,000 of em.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 13, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> The 500,000th poster gets one swat for each post... like birthday spankings, only 500,000 of em.



OH look at that line ....


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 13, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Yea a a vacation package to the Bahama's would be ok too!!!!
> Terry


Nah... one selected representative of each art represented on MT to give free lessons for six months... when we hit the Millionth mark then it's free lessons for LIFE!  


Either that or I take that person caving... DEEP!


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm responsible for 1.11% of the forum's total posts.  Can I have a spanking?  

:moon: :whip1:         artyon:


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 13, 2006)

:EG:  No. :EG:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 13, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> I'm responsible for 1.11% of the forum's total posts. Can I have a spanking?
> 
> :moon: :whip1: artyon:


 
:whip:


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 14, 2006)

Well, we have less than four hundred to go, so I am gonna see what I can do.


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 14, 2006)

Way to go!


----------



## arnisador (Mar 14, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> I'm responsible for 1.11% of the forum's total posts.


 
Amateur.



> Your total forum posts: *20,275* (*4.06%* of forums total posts)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey, Arnis here.  We'll hit 600k by noon, easy.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 14, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Amateur.


Well geez feed in to MY sense of inadequacy 0.69% of all posts... (though I like the number... heh heh heh) :uhyeah:


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 14, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Amateur.


Ladies and Gentlemen, the example of how to raise your post count and get to 500k even faster! :lol2:


----------



## Lisa (Mar 14, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Hey, Arnis here.  We'll hit 600k by noon, easy.



I thought he "retired"


----------



## arnisador (Mar 14, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> I thought he "retired"


 
Eh, it comes and goes.


----------



## Henderson (Mar 14, 2006)

Under 200 to go!!


----------



## Henderson (Mar 14, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Eh, it comes and goes.


 
Kinda like my mind.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 14, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Eh, it comes and goes.




oh admit it arni, we are under your skin....you LOOOOOOOOOOVVVVEEEE US!

​


----------



## Lisa (Mar 14, 2006)

Less then 100 to go! Whoot!


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Mar 14, 2006)

ARE WE THERE YET!!!:erg:


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 14, 2006)

It  is 1:45 pm central time and I'm pretty sure we have hit half a million by now.
Confirm houston are we there yet!!
Terry


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 14, 2006)

Wow, I can't believe this many posts.  But I put my 2c in. TW


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 14, 2006)

As of 12:58 pm Mountian Time post count is 499,921 (ok 922 including this post  )


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 14, 2006)

please let me be the 500,000th post.  That would be so kool to add to my resume.

count is currently 499,928


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 14, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> As of 12:58 pm Mountian Time post count is 499,921 (ok 922 including this post  )


 
Come on scotty we need more post Damm it, Bob we are giving it all we have any more and she'll blow.
Terry


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 14, 2006)

puts in my post towards it


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 14, 2006)

*499,945 *so far, 55 to go....


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 14, 2006)

Getting closer.  I have been watching that number all day.  Guess I should get some work done.


----------



## Henderson (Mar 14, 2006)

35 to go after this one...


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 14, 2006)

Oh yeah, we're gonna make it.  I'm not logging out until we do.....


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 14, 2006)

For posterity's sake....


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 14, 2006)

Comon Flatlander post man we need you to post, say anything, something or nothing just post.
terry


----------



## arnisador (Mar 14, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Ladies and Gentlemen, the example of how to raise your post count and get to 500k even faster!


 
Yeah, if it weren't for me this place would be entirely on-topic.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 14, 2006)

we can do it


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 14, 2006)

16 to go after this one.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 14, 2006)

Well if my timing is right here is half a million post at 3:30 pm central time.
Terry


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 14, 2006)

Thats it we are DONE!


----------



## Lisa (Mar 14, 2006)

*WE ARE THERE!!!!*


artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Henderson (Mar 14, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> heh, if we can figure out who the 500,000 poster is, I'll do something nice for them.


 
If it's not me, do I get anything for starting this whole mess? :ultracool


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 14, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> If it's not me, do I get anything for starting this whole mess? :ultracool


 
Henderson the beer is on me 
Terry


----------



## Henderson (Mar 14, 2006)

Damn!  Someone broke it already.

500,000 artyon:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 14, 2006)

Loks like Bigshadow is our 500,000 poster
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=509360&postcount=6

(Yeah the post count says 509,360, which means in 5 years we've only deleted 9,360 posts lol)


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 14, 2006)

Yaaay!


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 14, 2006)

Woohoo!


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 14, 2006)

pssssst.. now we have to break the million mark 

Good going all~!!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 14, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Loks like Bigshadow is our 500,000 poster
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=509360&postcount=6
> 
> (Yeah the post count says 509,360, which means in 5 years we've only deleted 9,360 posts lol)


500,000th  post on a Martial Arts forum... and he talks about *COMPUTERS*? Geez. 

Congrats to Bigshadow! 

Congrats to Bob and team.

Congrats to *EVERYONE ON MT *for sticking with it to see this milestone!

*GO MARTIAL TALK! WOO WOO! *


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 28, 2006)

...and there was a great w00ting from the congregation!

Way to go, Oh Big Board peeps!


----------

